
How I created Plázida, my coworking space brand - paulineroussel
https://www.coworkies.com/forum/how-i-created-pl-zida-my-coworking-space-brand-75
======
emerongi
I've got a brand.

Chair and desk. Clean. Good connection. Preferrably nice view with moderate
sunshine. Furnished by someone with a good eye. Some lounge space where you
can chill.

~~~
paulineroussel
Thanks Emerongi for sharing what matters to you in a coworking space :) Did
you find one that has all you are looking for?

------
eps
Reads like an advert :-/

And an oddly narcissistic one at that... "me, I, my, I, I, me"

~~~
paulineroussel
Thanks for leaving a comment! Irene (the woman who wrote this piece) really
did not write it with the intention to create an advert but rather sharing her
own experience in the process of creating a brand :)

------
m0llusk
This seems really abstract. A lot of coworking is facilities management. Where
exactly are the locations? How fast is the internet connection? How often are
the restrooms refreshed and the bins emptied? Are there spaces to the side and
private booths for phone calls? How are security and complaints handled? And
of course what are the membership options and costs? These kinds of things are
what I care about. Ending your post by showing that Miguel has a butt plug
identity leaves all of this real stuff oddly hanging.

------
arthurrichards
Being able to position the brand as fitting the problems of the market is
super important. I like point 2: timing is important to leverage your
understanding of your target customers

~~~
inchevd
Especially in a new market where the customers first need to be educated. Most
of the people still don't know what is coworking. For digital nomads coworking
spaces is also a social place where they can fit into a local culture, find
friends, get advice etc. But all this requires trust, and branding plays an
important part in building trust.

------
fyfy18
Spending some effort on SEO would be a good call. I was in Madrid a few weeks
ago and my searches for "co-working space Madrid" never turned up this place.

~~~
paulineroussel
Thanks Fyfy18 for your recommendation! Plazida is a really new coworking
concept, they recently opened so competing for the key word "coworking madrid"
is not that easy, takes time to appear but they are def. working on it :) I am
not from Plazida but I can highly recommend you to visit them next time you
are in town, it's a really cool concept, especially for people who are not
from the city.

